# I am a sick bastard



## Cornhead (Sep 3, 2015)

Today is my Dad's 92nd birthday. I'm typing this from his bedside in a nursing home. His 93rd birthday is questionable. This is what I got him for a gift. If it were a winner, I'm pretty sure he would've let me claim it. My birthday was last week. What can I say, the apple doesn't fall far from the tree. Thanks for everything Dad, it's my pleasure to give back a little.


----------



## Not Sure (Sep 3, 2015)

Cornhead said:


> Today is my Dad's 92nd birthday. I'm typing this from his bedside in a nursing home. His 93rd birthday is questionable. This is what I got him for a gift. If it were a winner, I'm pretty sure he would've let me claim it. My birthday was last week. What can I say, the apple doesn't fall far from the tree. Thanks for everything Dad, it's my pleasure to give back a little.



Sick is the new Normal.....I've bought a few of those tickets , every time I do my mind replaces the "L" with a "W"
Hope he's comfortable.


----------



## Cornhead (Sep 3, 2015)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Sick is the new Normal.....I've bought a few of those tickets , every time I do my mind replaces the "L" with a "W"
> Hope he's comfortable.



Thanks, our hope is he can get back home, he's at the nursing home for rehab from hip replacement. It is not a fun place to be. Not fun to the tune of $300 per day. Hopefully his Medicaid and supplemental insurance will cover his stay. He's here for at least another month. 

If he does make it home, I'm looking into getting him into one on one therapy in the pool at the local YMCA. Before he fell and broke his hip he was doing as little as possible physically. It is a downward spiral. Water is the ideal medium for old people to work there muscles without straining their joints. I know, I'm an old person with bad joints. I'm also hoping this will encourage my Mom to give water aerobics a try. The Y has several different group programs. Rusty Hinges, Aqua Zumba, etc. Hey, use it, or lose it. I told my Mom I would probably fall over if all I did was sit in a chair 8 hrs a day and tried to walk.

If I were a younger man, I'd consider the health care field. All the babyboomers will be in need of care as they become elderly. Seems to me their care will be a booming business, pun intended. Logically all this effort to extend a 92 yr old's life seems rather silly. But when it's a 92 yr old you love, it's a different story. I'm am curious to see what the total bill will be. I'm sure it will be astronomical. 

I used to think it would be best if Dad went suddenly, but the connection we've made through this ordeal is priceless. It never would've happened otherwise. I'm grateful for that. It has been an extremely tough row for him to hoe, even with tons of support from his family. Those without such support must really be suffering.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 3, 2015)

My dad birthday to great dinner with him and family tonight have fantastic birthday to your dad cornbread lol


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 3, 2015)

68 years young


----------



## marcski (Sep 4, 2015)

Cornhead, you are a wise man.  You are much deeper than your  chasing snowstorms persona would reveal.  I wish you and your family health, luck and love.   PS. My mom is 80 and does water aerobics twice a week I believe. She's hanging in there pretty well and I no doubt think the water aerobics helps her stay fit and active.


----------



## Rambo (Sep 4, 2015)

Bob, hoping that your dad gets well soon. Cornhead is a wise man... Professor Cornhead.


----------



## Cornhead (Sep 4, 2015)

Rambo said:


> Bob, hoping that your dad gets well soon. Cornhead is a wise man... Professor Cornhead.



Thanks GD, trying to get back on 2nd shift, could be you, me, and even older people up at Greek this year. Humm, wonder if Dad wants to learn to ski?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 4, 2015)

CH  You are the epitome of a GOOD Son !! The love , effort and devotion you are demonstrating in this challenge is testimony to the good person you really are .  Many are not as fortunate to people like you in their lives and face their final chapter inrelative emotional isolation save for their  professional caregiver (s)    Your advice is not only correct but wise .

Aqua Therapy would not only help rehab the body but the social connectedness that often occurs from attending regular rehab programs is JUST the prescription for feeding the spirit . I know !!! when i had open heart six yrs ago i did the 6 week cardiac rehab and liked the people so much that NOT only did " the Queen " go regularly  and work out with me BUT we still go 2/3 times a week today ..  We have. Helped ourselves and made several great friends there.

Know that our prayers are with you and your dad , keep positive  Big Guy

One more thing as an old College educator and Hospital board member let me tell you .......it is NEVER too late to fo back and GET that education dor a career in medical or allied health fields . Many two yr colleges have rhese programs and help is availbe . AND you are RIGHT about the durure for employment in this field , Demographic projections for need support that .

keep on ,keepin on 

W


----------



## dlague (Sep 4, 2015)

Cornhead said:


> Thanks, our hope is he can get back home, he's at the nursing home for rehab from hip replacement. It is not a fun place to be. Not fun to the tune of $300 per day. Hopefully his Medicaid and supplemental insurance will cover his stay. He's here for at least another month.
> 
> If he does make it home, I'm looking into getting him into one on one therapy in the pool at the local YMCA. Before he fell and broke his hip he was doing as little as possible physically. It is a downward spiral. Water is the ideal medium for old people to work there muscles without straining their joints. I know, I'm an old person with bad joints. I'm also hoping this will encourage my Mom to give water aerobics a try. The Y has several different group programs. Rusty Hinges, Aqua Zumba, etc. Hey, use it, or lose it. I told my Mom I would probably fall over if all I did was sit in a chair 8 hrs a day and tried to walk.
> 
> ...



I wish you the best and hope your dad recovers.  You have been demonstrating a very sensitive and close side of you this summer.  Take care of yourself.  As far as going quickly, well my dad did and it is tough since it always seems like there are things you wished you would have said.  Don't get me wrong, I was close to my parents, but still.  My mother, well technically she is taking the very slow route.  Physically - tough as nails - mentally not so much.  That is hard.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 4, 2015)

O likes your dad good gut good son


----------



## Cornhead (Sep 4, 2015)

I swam at the Y before work this morning, ran into some guys I know. I told them my Dad's mind is still pretty sharp, but just about everything else is deteriorating.  My Uncle, on the other hand, is in the early stages of Alzheimer's. His body is pretty good, 88 yrs old, but he's losing his mind. God'll getcha one way or the other, I told them.

My poor Mom, my Uncle, her Brother, got into a fender bender in a parking lot four months ago. He told the cops he thought the gas pedal stuck. For fear there really was a mechanical issue with his car, they had it towed to a garage. There was nothing wrong with the car. My Uncle couldn't remember where his car was towed. He gave the cops my Mom's number. She was told not to let him drive. She confiscated his car. It has been stored at her friend's house for the last 4 months. My Uncle took, and failed, a road test a couple weeks ago. I drove the car for a week because I had a dragging brake on my car, and it was good for his car to be driven. We had new brakes put on his car prior to his road test. People at work were asking me if I got a new car. I'd say, no, just driving a stolen car.

So, if anyone is looking for a decent used car, my Mom has power of attorney, and will probably end up selling his car and just giving him the money.

2002 Audi A6
Tan leather interior, beige exterior 
82,000 miles
3.0 liter V6
Quatro all wheel drive
Automatic, with tiptronic
All new rotors, pads, and brake lines
Tires are good.

Garage kept, body is spotless except for a scuffed front bumper, aforementioned parking lot incident. Interior is good with normal wear.

I think new struts are in order, feels a little wallowy, other than that, pretty nice ride. Would make a good ski vehicle with the AWD. The seats may be heated, I'll have to check.

Book for the A6 is $1,100 - $3,800, $2,000 is probably a fair price, the brake work was a $1,300 bill.

Owned by a forgetful little old man from Binghamton who has no idea where he used to drive it on Sundays.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 25, 2017)

Bump always sad but you took great care of your dad!!!

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------

